# Good news



## Bobthaslob (Jul 25, 2015)

I haven't had dp in half a year not once.

I got dp from smoking weed and it lasted about seven months. Nothing magical really helped me i went to the doctors and none of them helped at all. I even went to a nut house for a week to try and get help. It did not help. The one thing i realized while i was there was that there where other people way worse off than me. And i couldn't just wait to get better because that might take forever and in the meantime i would just be wasting my life.

I have no idea on how i did it other than just moving on with my life and working really hard to improve my living situation and time.

I personally hate this site because i feel like a lot of people post real negative shit that totally didn't help just made me worse. So i figured if i got better i would come hear an post about it. And maybe in a few more years ill post again with a longer update. But i feel like i owe it to you to tell you all that i got better. I don't take any meds, i don't try and eat right, i just don't smoke weed anymore, work on my emotional self, and most importantly keep moving on whith my life no matter how i feel. So just go out there and do it, it might be just what you need.


----------



## Bob122443 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello!

I've been suffering from mild DP/DR for 2 months due to weed.

What where your experiences?

What made you overcome it?

What did doctors do/say to try and help?

What where your symptoms of DP/DR?

What was your weed trip like?

Are your perceptions, reactions, reflexes etc back to normal?

And do you feel back to your original self how you where before it all happened?

Finally, was it a gradual process of recovery or did it just hit you one day? Did you ever think you where going to recover?

Sorry for so many questions, I just want to find something similar to mine. I found someone else who had an almost EXACT same experience to me, on every level and now they are cured. 

Kind regards


----------

